# HELP - What is this?



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

An older man who lives close to me , does not use the internet or have a computer , has asked me to help him identify a bicycle he owns. He's in his 70's and said he bought this bike in an auction in N.C. some 25-30 years ago. To me it looks OCC ? But I don't know . He also said it was a prop bike for a movie and only 5 were built ? I don't think the man is lying , so I'm asking for some educated HELP from the bike world . Have any idea of what movie it was in ? Any literature on the bike , brochure, ad etc. What value ? Who made it ? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks !


----------



## morton (Apr 1, 2022)

Not rusty enough to  be an OCC-----------😃


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

morton said:


> Not rusty enough to  be an OCC-----------😃



I'm with you there !


----------



## stoney (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks newer than being 25-30 years old.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Using Google must be a lost art! Nothing special here. A link to their history




__





						Sun Bicycles Bikes for Sale | BikeExchange.com
					

Buy a huge range of new and used Sun Bicycles Bikes, from America's No.1 Bike Website.



					www.bikeexchange.com


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

stoney said:


> Looks newer than being 25-30 years old.



He pulled it out of a enclosed trailer , said it had been stored their .


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2022)

Indian Man said:


> He pulled it out of a enclosed trailer , said it had been stored their .



I think he's referring to it's design & year of manufacture. Not it's condition. I'm betting it's a 2000's bike. Maaaaybe late 90's.


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

I agree with your year dates !


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

I agree with your year dates 


Freqman1 said:


> Using Google must be a lost art! Nothing special here. A link to their history
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw that also. No bike listed like this one . Maybe SUN made 5 bikes for the movie he's talking about. Maybe I will send SUN a photo if possible . Thanks


----------



## stoney (Apr 1, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I think he's referring to it's design & year of manufacture. Not it's condition. I'm betting it's a 2000's bike. Maaaaybe late 90's.



Correct Mike, I should have explained better. I agree with you.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 1, 2022)

Quite likely there is or was a MADE IN CHINA sticker somewhere on this -that sticker may yield a date of manufacture -this particular style of bicycle is called a 'LOWRIDER' -these types of bicycles are not very old -it would be quite surprising if this is 30 / 35 years old ( likely not ) -SUN is a distributor out of Miami, Florida, they are well known for adult tricycles for retirees / handicapped -there product offering is heavily focused on the retiree or beach lifestyle that abounds in Florida and the manufacture of their product is almost entirely from China, the parts on that bicycle will be almost entirely from China -look on the backside of the crankarms or underneath the seat, there may be some sort of date-code there ( look also at what is stamped into the side of the coaster-brake brakearm )


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Quite likely there is or was a MADE IN CHINA sticker somewhere on this -that sticker may yield a date of manufacture -this particular style of bicycle is called a 'LOWRIDER' -these types of bicycles are not very old -it would be quite surprising if this is 30 / 35 years old ( likely not ) -SUN is a distributor out of Miami, Florida, they are well known for adult tricycles for retirees / handicapped -there product offering is heavily focused on the retiree or beach lifestyle that abounds in Florida and the manufacture of their product is almost entirely from China, the parts on that bicycle will be almost entirely from China -look on the backside of the crankarms or underneath the seat, there may be some sort of date-code there ( look also at what is stamped into the side of the coaster-brake brakearm )



I will this weekend and let you know what I found. I was in a bit hurry this morning, but will get better info . Thanks again , it's something to talk about .


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 1, 2022)

Lowrider is close-ish, but no cigar. This style is called a Stretch. Think of the Dyno Stretch that made this trend popular. 








						Sun Bicycles Stretch Cruiser Bike user reviews : 3 out of 5 - 0 reviews - roadbikereview.com
					

Sun Bicycles Stretch Cruiser Bike user reviews : 3 out of 5 - 0 reviews. Read it's strength, weaknesses, find deals and pricing - roadbikereview.com




					products.roadbikereview.com
				



Unfortunately, they don't say a year of manufacture....but they do list the installed parts that would help you verify the bike as a factory issue and not anything special made.


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 1, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Lowrider is close-ish, but no cigar. This style is called a Stretch. Think of the Dyno Stretch that made this trend popular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for info. That is pretty d__m close !


----------



## Indian Man (Apr 3, 2022)

Indian Man said:


> I will this weekend and let you know what I found. I was in a bit hurry this morning, but will get better info . Thanks again , it's something to talk about .



The man with the bike has not been home this weekend . I have found out that SUN is actually made in Miami, and have been building bikes since 1972 . Thanks so much for your help , it has been greatly appreciated.


----------

